# Game Thread: 3.30.05 Wizards vs. Hawks



## MJG

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>39 - 30</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>11 - 59</center></td></tr></table>

7:00 PM on CSN

Washington leads season series 3 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">25.5</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>12.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">4.6</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.1</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>5.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.5</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.0</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">41.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>31.3</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## Gripni

This one should be simple.


----------



## MJG

Atlanta is one of the 3-4 teams that I feel I know the result of the game before it happens, so no amount of injury is going to make me call anything but a win.


----------



## jazzy1

I'm not gonna be so bold and say its gonna be an easy win. I just want a win. They played us tough last time at MCI center. We had Jamison and Haywood in that game. 

I think we win though. These are the kinda games that if we share the ball its a blow-out but if Arenas and Hughes get too free and easy jacking up shots there could be trouble. 

gotta pay due respect to the time of year now. Its time to crank up our whole team right now. And get in playoff bunker mode. 

Put the hammer down and do it with togetherness as a team.


----------



## ATLien

Yeah, this game will be a blowout, BUT, the real battle will be between Josh Childress and Jared Jeffries. The battle of the fro's.


----------



## jazzy1

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, this game will be a blowout, BUT, the real battle will be between Josh Childress and Jared Jeffries. The battle of the fro's.


Aren't they the same guy.


----------



## CP26

Jeffries has an afro?


----------



## Gripni

I'm pretty sure Jeffries doesn't. But I think Ramos does.


----------



## ATLien

I guess he cut it off. Now he is just totally worthless. No afro? Boo.


----------



## afireinside

Ramos should get some playing time this game hopefully. I'd like to see him play some more. he's frickin' 7'3".


----------



## Dre

I don't know about this being as easy as people let on. Like Jazzy said, the Hawks played the Wizards close last time at the MCI Center, and that was with somewhat of a full roster. Last time the two played though, the score was 122-93. I expect it to be somewhere in the middle, a 7-9 point sound win.


----------



## CP26

Kwame has a real 'fro.


----------



## byrondarnell66

I remember that game Gil wasn't 100% still recovering from flu like symptoms didn't have one of his better games only 30 mins, Antione Walker was boarding and made those 2 ridiculous threes at the end to bring the hawks within 1 point. That was a close game but this one im thinking a w in the 8-12 point range.


----------



## MJG

Just a minor note, Al Harrington is questionable for the game because of tendinitis. It was enough of a problem for him to miss their last game, so with any luck it'll keep him out of this one as well. Don't think it'll make a difference either way, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Gripni

Make sure none of the rookies go off on us and we should be fine.


----------



## f22egl

Wow, the Hawks have Obina Ekezie? They have 3 ex wizards/bullets with Lue, Guglioatta, and Ekezie. Wizards winning 8-5. Al Harrington is playing tonight too.


----------



## ATLien

Obinna Ekezie is one of the worst basketball players that I have ever seen play, in my life. And as a Hawks fan, I have seen plenty of bad ones. He's been the worst, and he's a starter too. Yikes. No TV coverage for this game here.


----------



## afireinside

TheATLien said:


> Obinna Ekezie is one of the worst basketball players that I have ever seen play, in my life. And as a Hawks fan, I have seen plenty of bad ones. He's been the worst, and he's a starter too. Yikes. No TV coverage for this game here.


Atlanta TV stations give up on the Hawks? :laugh: 

I think it was a good idea not to start Kwame. he needs to keep resting his ankle for playoffs. 

Profit is playing well so far. nice dish to Etan, nice reverse, then nice 3 pointer.


----------



## f22egl

Wow Laron Profit has came out like a man possesed and is leading the Wizards with 7 points. Hughes has 6 points. Wizards lead 17-12.


----------



## ATLien

Naw, they show most of them. Just not all of them.


----------



## Gripni

Only a few minutes in, and it looks like the Hawks offense isn't really an offense. It's really more of the Hawks fighting with the Wizards to pick the ball up after the Wizards knock it away. On the first play, Tyronn Lue took the ball up, and Hughes and Thomas trapped him, forced him to dribble back to half court, and took it for a wide open lay-up. Very ugly on Atlanta's part.


----------



## f22egl

I don't have any TV coverage, just looking at the game on sportsline.


----------



## Gripni

A few minutes later, and the game's tied. The Hawks have 5 turnovers in 6 mintues.


----------



## jazzy1

Very selfish half by the Wizards guards. They aren't moving the ball at all. They are responsible to getting the Bigs involved in the game. After the 1st quarter they've ignored the bigs. Thats part of the reason we're getting out rebounded. 

Bigs need some touches to stay active playing defense and rebounding. Thats the thing that always baffles me about Hughes and Arenas they can get a shot anytime if they just took a half getting others involved they'd still get theirs. 

Anytime we don't share the ball we struggle. 

Even Dixon and Blake were being too shot happy.


----------



## f22egl

I don't think Blake has taken a shot yet. Etan has gotten his share of shots. Jeffries did a good job passing the ball in the first half but Kwame hasn't really gotten involved that much, probably due to his injury.


----------



## f22egl

Now the Wizards are losing 81 to 79. Not good....


----------



## jazzy1

Offense has stalled into 1on1. 

Kwame's, Arenas's and JJ's defense will be key the rest of this game.


----------



## jazzy1

Big shot by Gilbert. Gotta get some stops. Kwame has got to hold up they're coming at him with Harrington. 

Arenas can't get caught gambling and give up a 3. 

And Etan has got to get out on Googs.


----------



## jazzy1

Damn, good D by Kwame tough shot. We need a bucket. Give it to Arenas and get out the way. Its Gilbert time.


----------



## adarsh1

I don't know if I should laugh or cry


----------



## ATLien

Yo, details dawg, give us details.. Why is Atlanta in this game?


----------



## jazzy1

Damn Gil made the play on both ends the lay-up and drawing the charge. 

Shouldn't have been this tough but it happens. Our defense wasn't that strong tonight. I think we took them lightly.

Arenas has been money as always in the clutch. He took over the last 4 minutes.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Oh my Gilbert!!!!


----------



## f22egl

well 99-95 wizards... nice game from arenas, definetely mvp of the game despite some bad turnovers.


----------



## byrondarnell66

TheATLien said:


> Yo, details dawg, give us details.. Why is Atlanta in this game?


Hawks playing good defense and are killing us on the boards. Josh Smith is a bad boy.


----------



## f22egl

A lot closer than it needed to be but a win is a win- 102-99 wizards.


----------



## CP26

Did anyone else find it funny when Buckhantz said "Dagger" when Hughes nailed those 2 FT's? :rofl:


----------



## jazzy1

man not gonna dig to deep into why the game was close. Sometimes you don't play well as a team. At this point the win only matters. The Heat lost to the Bobcats. It happens. 

Arenas rescued us after almost drowning us. He is serious in the clutch. One of the league's best clutch players.


----------



## Dre

Buchhantz is just itching to say "Dagger" all the time. He even says it for the other team, with a lot of force.

The actual game was closer than it should've been, but I guess they deserve a pass seeing as how they're so shorthanded. A win is a win, but you hope these kind of efforts don't continue.


----------



## Gripni

This win was very lucky. Lucky that Tyronn Lue hurt his eye, to lessen the chances of him making that three. Lucky this terrible performance by the Wizards came against the Hawks. Lucky that the Hawks played good, just not too good. Lucky Josh Smith tipped that shot by Arenas with under a minute left to make it go in. Lucky they called an offensive foul on Arenas's flop the next possession instead of letting Al Harrington get an easy post-up score on a point guard. Very lucky. I apologize, Atlanta fans, you deserved the win.


----------



## Dre

Gripni said:


> This win was very lucky. Lucky that Tyronn Lue hurt his eye, to lessen the chances of him making that three. Lucky this terrible performance by the Wizards came against the Hawks. Lucky that the Hawks played good, just not too good. Lucky Josh Smith tipped that shot by Arenas with under a minute left to make it go in. Lucky they called an offensive foul on Arenas's flop the next possession instead of letting Al Harrington get an easy post-up score on a point guard. Very lucky. I apologize, Atlanta fans, you deserved the win.


 Hey, when you're having the season the Wizards are having, the "luckiness" goes your way.


----------



## Dre

Recap 



> WASHINGTON (AP) -- Gilbert Arenas scored nine of his 36 points in the final 3 1/2 minutes, including the go-ahead basket on a driving layup in traffic with 34 seconds to play, leading the Washington Wizards to a 102-99 victory over the Atlanta Hawks on Wednesday.
> 
> Arenas also drew a charge on Al Harrington with 20 seconds left, denying the Hawks a chance to tie the game and potentially break a losing streak that's nearly three weeks old. Atlanta has lost 10 straight and 23 of 24.
> 
> The Wizards went 5-for-6 from the free throw line in the final 20 seconds, but the victory wasn't secure until Tyronn Lue missed a long 3-pointer at the buzzer.
> 
> The Wizards, who continue to win despite injuries to key players, showed they can also do it without their coach. Eddie Jordan left the game in the first quarter, returned, then left for good in the second quarter to be treated for dehydration.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Tell me about it, we sure haven't been getting much this year. As far as the offensive foul on Harrington, Arenas sure as hell got a good share of bad calls against him tonight. You drop that shoulder its a offensive foul.


----------



## Dre

byrondarnell66 said:


> Tell me about it, we sure haven't been getting much this year. As far as the offensive foul on Harrington, Arenas sure as hell got a good share of bad calls against him tonight. You drop that shoulder its a offensive foul.


 Actually, I was saying the opposite. If you're talking to me.


----------



## byrondarnell66

Well i wouldn't call a team with this many injuries "lucky" thats for sure. Fact is you play good sometimes and you play bad sometimes. This was a bad night but this team is great at winning close games, not sure the record but it is pretty good, winning one or two games like this yeah you can call lucky but when you've been doing it all season i don't think it is. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dre

Well yeah, I meant as far as in-game stuff goes (shooters roll, game-winning shots, etc.). The Wizards always have this rash of injuries towards the end of the year though, so it's nothing that new.


----------

